# kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

As the title states, I have been looking but haven't found yet a complete build for a Kinetic Stage II turbo for the mk3 VR6. I would like pics to see whats all involved. Thanks


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (Jagermeister83)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3701382
he did stage 1 then added stage 2 shortly after.


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (stofficer2)*

Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (stofficer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stofficer2* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3701382
he did stage 1 then added stage 2 shortly after. 

Wait...thats 2.0l not a VR6 bro...anybody???


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (Jagermeister83)*

It's gonna be basically the same


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (son of planrforrobert)*

Got it. What I really wanted to know is how difficult installing the exhaust manifold will be...or I guess the most difficult part of the install for the stage II. Also, I am curious as to having a coupler for the 3" DP to 2.5" cat. Any thoughts???


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (Jagermeister83)*

Nothing too great.... But some pics for reference 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4631047


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (Badboyr66)*

the 3" DP will bolt to a stock cat.
however, it will not easily bolt to a 3" cat that has a standard 3 bolt flange on it.
ask me how i know.
as for the exhaust manifold mounting. there are 2 nuts that SUCK to get.
get a crowsfoot. 12mm IIRC and its much easier.
the stage 2 gets you an IC and a few more PSI of boost. the hardest part is cutting your rebar and bumper to make it all fit right. not difficult, just time consuming.
have fun with it and take your time.


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the 3" DP will bolt to a stock cat.
however, it will not easily bolt to a 3" cat that has a standard 3 bolt flange on it.
ask me how i know.
as for the exhaust manifold mounting. there are 2 nuts that SUCK to get.
get a crowsfoot. 12mm IIRC and its much easier.
the stage 2 gets you an IC and a few more PSI of boost. the hardest part is cutting your rebar and bumper to make it all fit right. not difficult, just time consuming.
have fun with it and take your time.

Thanks for the heads up. 
Any easier with the euro rebar? Also, I do have a 2.5" TT high-flow cat any easier?
Pics of your ride and or during install?


_Modified by Jagermeister83 at 10:29 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (Jagermeister83)*

bump


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (Jagermeister83)*

Pull the engine and trans, its much easier. The first install I did took just over 6 hours to complete. With the engine out you can get to the back of the head easier, making the manifold install go much smoother. Plus you can clean the bay, engine, maybe do a clutch, chains, etc.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (KubotaPowered)*

Take it from me after 4 installs on my cars, its not hard at all. Take your time and double check everything and enjoy.
Pull the car up on ramps. I did all 4 like this, makes it easy to get to everything you need.


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: kinetic Stage II Turbo Install for MK3 VR6 OBD II (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_Take it from me after 4 installs on my cars, its not hard at all. Take your time and double check everything and enjoy.
Pull the car up on ramps. I did all 4 like this, makes it easy to get to everything you need.









Sweet! Thanks guys for the heads up. I plan on enjoying the process once I buy the kit.


----------

